# Skid steer vs Ctl plowing



## Drewster2016 (Nov 16, 2015)

I’m looking for people who plow with tracked machines vs wheeled machines with plows. 
Need a machine to plow some long gravel driveways, some smallish hills as well. 
What would you recommend?

thanks


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Whichever 1 you have the most use for on the summer


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## p0wd3rp1l0t (Sep 11, 2010)

i cant speak for tracked machines, but if you decide to get a wheeled machine, make sure you invest in some snow tires. plowing with dirt tires is the absolute worst


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm guessing the search function is broken?


----------



## Drewster2016 (Nov 16, 2015)

I did a search, but most people are plowing parking lots. It’s a toss up on wheel vs tracked. not sure how either would do on gravel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My vote is for the tracked machine.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My vote is for the tracked machine.


Why?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Why?


Because


----------



## Powderman (Dec 14, 2014)

Drewster2016 said:


> I'm looking for people who plow with tracked machines vs wheeled machines with plows.
> Need a machine to plow some long gravel driveways, some smallish hills as well.
> What would you recommend?
> 
> thanks


I use a bobcat with tire chains on the rear and even if the tires are bald it will plow through anything.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Powderman said:


> I use a bobcat with tire chains on the rear and even if the tires are bald it will plow through anything.


Including asphalt?


----------



## Powderman (Dec 14, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Including asphalt?


Yes, very little if any noticeable scarring on asphalt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because


A tracked machine can do everything a wheeled machine can do plus work in the mud. With the right tracks, the tracked machine will outplow a wheeled machine and give the operator a smoother ride while doing it.

I know I am basing this on a 3 year lease, so I don't have any undercarriage repairs out of pocket but I hated our S250 while we had it. Power to weight is different on the T650 but it's worth it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A tracked machine can do everything a wheeled machine can do plus work in the mud. With the right tracks, the tracked machine will outplow a wheeled machine and give the operator a smoother ride while doing it.
> 
> I know I am basing this on a 3 year lease, so I don't have any undercarriage repairs out of pocket but I hated our S250 while we had it. Power to weight is different on the T650 but it's worth it.


Didn't that guy from over yonder say Cat was the greatest thing ever. And no machine would ever be as good as a Cat.

Whatever happened to that fella...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A tracked machine can do everything a wheeled machine can do plus


Wanna bet...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A tracked machine can do everything a wheeled machine can do plus work in the mud.


I will disagree here. Maybe in snow they can.

But in mud or feed lots in the winter... tracks suck. Yes, you can work the day, but the next morning, when you need a weed burner and a pick axe to get the thing to move again... I will take my wheel machines.

Also, turning tight areas in 3" stone. Wheeled machines can do it all day long. Track machines get the rocks bound in tracks and leave you stuck if you cant prop the machine to clear the stones.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I was going to stay out of this ,but I'll wade in ! I'm getting my thoughts together, I'll be back .


----------



## central #2 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have both track and tire. I would only use tracks were needed to reduce costs. Tires are cheaper than a bottom on a track machine. Just my opinion for what its worth.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

tires are faster, but some guys swear by tracks. I can’t see constant vibration from the asphalt being great for the undercarriage. I am shopping 249D’s so I guess I’ll be able to compare next winter.


----------

